# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  First cycle of PH, PP Turinabol and Formastane

## kiwidave1

This is a cut and paste from the AS section....

So a little about me.

37 years old.
Working out for 2 years (almost to the day)
5' 9"
BF%; unknown but I think around 16%.
My measurements:

Chest: 42.5 inches 
Arm (R, Flexed): 15 inches 
Hips: 38.3 inches 
Waist: 36 inches 
Thigh (r): 23.5 inches 
Calf (r): 16 inches 
Forearms (r): 11.8 inches 
Shoulders: 48.5 inches 
Neck: 16 inches 

I track everything I eat (except weekends) and have the following 30 day average breakdown.

Calories: 2875kcal
Carbs: 333g, 44%
Protein: 245g, 33%
Fats: 76g, 23%
Sugars: 114g
Fiber: 56g
Sat fat: 23g
Water: 125oz

Workout:
Monday: Arms, Primary dips, curls, forearms.
Tuesday: Legs & Shoulders, primary squats, shoulder press.
Wednesday: Cardio, run outside or on treadmill 5 miles minimum in 40 minutes.
Thursday: Chest, primary bench press, incline.
Friday: Back, primary deadlifts, wide grip pullups, rows.
Saturday & Sunday: cardio, same as Wednesday.

Goals: I seem to have a hard time putting on weight without putting on fat. I want to put on 8-15lb of lean mass focusing in on balancing out my weaker left side without adding any fat or lowering my BF%.

History: I have cut from 290lb to 175lb and am now bulking back up. I am currently 190lb or so.

----------


## kiwidave1

What I have and my planned cycle:

I have on hand or is in the post:

PP Turinabol (4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b, 17b-diol) Hdrol-clone
PP Liver Juice x 2
PP Sustain Alpha Liqua-Vade
PP Toco-8
PP EndoAmp
PP Formastane
Ar-r Liquid Tamox

I also have 
CL Orange Triad
Oximega Greens and fish oil
Creapure
Beta-Alanine
AAKG

(currently cycled off of caffeine)

So I have a couple of questions;

I plan on taking the Turinabol and TSR as per Primordial's suggested stack and dose turinabol at 75mg-90mg a day, should I discontinue any of my herbal supplements while on cycle and are there any other herbals I should take while on cycle or during PCT to maximize results?

How best can I incorporate the Formastane into this cycle/PCT?

Does my diet macros look ok for lean gains?

Training schedule look ok?

Anything else I might be missing?

Thanks for any help.

----------


## bigslick7878

Looks good. Props for losing all that weight.

I would save most of the supplements for PCT.

----------


## kiwidave1

So you think I should cycle off creatine, beta alanine and AAKG while on cycle and reintroduce them when i start PCT?

Thanks!

----------


## powerliftmike

> So you think I should cycle off creatine, beta alanine and AAKG while on cycle and reintroduce them when i start PCT?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you normally cycle these supplements? Some do and some dont.. I would run them both times, definently have some creatine in PCT if it works for you. You really dont even need to spend money on AAKG or beta unless you feel it really helps you IMO...you could use the saved money to buy more tbol  :Wink:

----------


## kiwidave1

> Do you normally cycle these supplements? Some do and some dont.. I would run them both times, definently have some creatine in PCT if it works for you. You really dont even need to spend money on AAKG or beta unless you feel it really helps you IMO...you could use the saved money to buy more tbol


I don't cycle off but change the type of creatine from time to time. I bulk on creapure and cut on Green Mag. I have AAKG because I brought some early on and want to use it while not taking a caffeine pre workout and don't want to just to Ultima until I know I will be getting V3.

SO you think I should just continue taking it. cool. thanks!

Here are a couple of photos to judge my BF% 

So I have the same look at the moment as in the dated 4/8/10 in BF.jpg.

Thanks for looking.

----------


## powerliftmike

looks like you are making steady progress! good deal! My calves are also small, but really cut. They get stronger but not bigger! Genetics are so key for the calves as they have different ratios of type 1 and 2 muscle fibers and grow differently than other groups. But in powerlifting calves really dont do jack anyway and many guys dont even train them specifically. Ryan Kennelly even posted his measurements once saying "Arms: 21 inches, Calves: Who cares" lol

----------


## bigslick7878

> So you think I should cycle off creatine, beta alanine and AAKG while on cycle and reintroduce them when i start PCT?
> 
> Thanks!


Personally I don't take creatine (or any amino's bcaa's either) while on, I save it to try to keep the strength up coming off.

You can do it either way, that is just my preference.

Bodyfat is probably around 15%.

----------


## kiwidave1

Thanks Guys! 

Yea 15-16% BF is about what I thought, is it OK to run H-drol with this level of BF do you think?

Thanks Mike, although I don't feel like i have small calves just I am small but I feel my calves are proportional to the rest of me. They are bigger than the calves of most of the chicken legs at the gym  :Smilie: 

Appreciate the input thought, keep it coming!

----------


## bigslick7878

> Thanks Guys! 
> 
> Yea 15-16% BF is about what I thought, is it OK to run H-drol with this level of BF do you think?
> 
> Thanks Mike, although I don't feel like i have small calves just I am small but I feel my calves are proportional to the rest of me. They are bigger than the calves of most of the chicken legs at the gym 
> 
> Appreciate the input thought, keep it coming!


I ran Hdrol at a much higher BF with no issues, 15-16% is fine.

And don't feel bad about the calves and arms, I have the the same genetics as you. Nothing you can do about it.

----------


## powerliftmike

> Thanks Guys! 
> 
> Yea 15-16% BF is about what I thought, is it OK to run H-drol with this level of BF do you think?
> 
> Thanks Mike, although I don't feel like i have small calves just I am small but I feel my calves are proportional to the rest of me. They are bigger than the calves of most of the chicken legs at the gym 
> 
> Appreciate the input thought, keep it coming!


The image name was calf600small.jpg haha  :Smilie:

----------


## kiwidave1

> The image name was calf600small.jpg haha


lol, small image, not small calves. lol. although, yes small calves also.  :Smilie:

----------

